# Browning A-Bolt Jamming



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 27, 2008)

I have recently switched to Hornaday bullets for my 300 Win Mag.  The bullets are jamming, I cannot eject the shell after firing, the bolt will not pull back unless I hit it with my fist.  When it does eject, there are abrasion marks at the base of the shell and it looks to be slightly swollen.  Has anyone experienced this using Hornaday's?


----------



## WTM45 (May 27, 2008)

You are seeing textbook high pressure signs.  It is the case that is expanding and stretching, not the bullet.  Does the rifle do that with other factory loadings?
Are these Hornady Heavy Mag loads?

Might want to send those fired brass and unfireds back to Hornady.  It seems your rifle is not liking that fodder!


----------



## Mike E Phillips (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like ,over pressure-head space or ammo


----------



## Bruz (May 27, 2008)

David. 

PM sent. I had a similar experience with Hornady 150gr SST's in my 300WM. Very dangerous. There may be damage to the lugs so I would not fire ANY type of ammo in it until you have it checked out.









My $.02


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 27, 2008)

I talked to Hornady and they said to send the remaing unshot shells to  them.  Problem is that I shot up the whole box.  The rep mentioned all sorts of things it could be.  Never had this problem until started shooting the Hornaday's 2 weeks ago.  



> Are these Hornady Heavy Mag loads?


300 Win Mag - Hornaday 165gr SST


----------

